# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Reading Week for University Students

## Coolers

So me and around 10 of my friends are thinking about going to somewhere near the caribean for reading week(late february) and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where the good places to be are?1. Price is a factor but not too concerning.2. This will be a bunch of 20-22 year olds going, so it'll have to be a popular spot for people around that age. aka girls3. No cancun haha..some of my friends went there a couple years back and want to go somewhere different.Thanks!

----------

